

Ask HN: How did your plans for 2010 work out? - spudlyo

Now that the end of 2010 is nearly upon us, and many of us may be thinking about what we're going to try to accomplish in 2011, perhaps its time to review how we did against our stated 2010 goals?<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1013531<p>In my case I got the big raise (and big increase in responsibility) I worked hard for.  How did the rest of you do?  How do your successes or failures in 2010 shape your plans for 2011?
======
ajude
3/5 goals achieved 1) Aced my masters 2) Landed a sweet gig at a boutique firm
3) Did some major surgery on my house

Failed 4) Did not get into a solid exercise routine 5) Investments did not go
the way I would've liked them to

